# Crush Coral to Sand



## DoubleT (Dec 28, 2006)

What is the easiest way to convert the substrate without major impact to the reef system. 

CAn I pour the sand over the crush coral?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I would not do that. The only way is to remove all crushed coral then add the sand. This is way I never reccommand the crushed corals as substrate because many will remove it later.


----------

